# Pros and Cons of having two or more



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Sooo I'm seriously considering a playmate for Paris. I'm doing a lot of research and planning ahead. I'd like to get your feedback and experience with having two or more dogs. What are your pros and cons on owning two or more?

Some questions in particular that I have -
*Paris still has some bad behaviors that we are working on, do you think it is likely that the new pup will pick up these habits eventually?

*how long did it take your dog(s) to welcome the new pup?

*I groom at home as most of you know, how is your bathing, brush out and haircut schedule like?

*Do they each have their own areas for feeding? Do they share water bowl?

*How was training the pup around the other dog(s)?

*Potty time, is this synchronized? How did you handle potty training with the other dog(s)?

Just in general, any stories or experiences you'd like to share with me about your fluffs would be helpful. I want to be sure I'm doing what's right for me as well as Paris.

Paris is extremely spoiled! I treat her like a child and hoping she will adjust to the change of having a new sibling.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I have three - the only con is vet bills (and lack of lap space!) lol
Mine have their own food bowls but share water - I have one in the kitchen and one in the spare bathroom. As for pottying- the oldest would be an outside dog if I let him, he loves going out and the baby follows him. The middle one only goes out if she really needs to go, being the princess - she doesn't like the heat, cold etc! If you do your own grooming, I don't think you will have a problem. I brush whoever is in my lap and then switch. I usually bathe them every two weeks, one or two a day, that's all my back can handle because the utility sink is too low! 
They adjusted to their new siblings very easily, Lou protects his sisters and he was really good putting up with their puppyhood antics. The girls will ocassionally get into a squabble but it's not bad and the next thing you know, they are snuggled up together!
Good luck!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Damara,

I'll try to answer you even tho you know I'll say go for it as you see on my Instagram  When other IG friends ask the same question, I see that often takes a little while for the first dog to get used to a new dog and when asked for advice I always say, do not project your feelings, let them figure it out. I love having more than one, their personalities blossom and watching them playing is so rewarding. Besides the vet bills, I can't think about a negative point. 

**Paris still has some bad behaviors that we are working on, do you think it is likely that the new pup will pick up these habits eventually?*
- The barking. It does escalate, it is more difficult to control 2 or 3 barking then one. Way more. That is the only bad thing I can tell they pick from each other, otherwise they have very different temperaments. 

**how long did it take your dog(s) to welcome the new pup?*
- I'm lucky to say right away, Dom was really welcoming to Ben and his puppy ethics and they both were welcoming to Elena. I always think that letting them figure it out is better than pushing or making a big deal out of it. 

**I groom at home as most of you know, how is your bathing, brush out and haircut schedule like?*
- I do a car wash style, one after another. Takes me a whole afternoon to bath and dry them. Every morning I redo the TK, clean eyes and quick brush (they don't mat) and takes around 15 min each. 

**Do they each have their own areas for feeding? Do they share water bowl?*
- I place their food on the same area at the same time. Ben will hold to go eat when Dom and Elena are done. I try to keep an eye on it otherwise Sharkelena and Piggy Dominic would go for Ben's food. For a couple weeks when we got Elena, Ben was starting to guard his food which was easy to correct, they don't show any signs of food agression. They have 3 water bowls around the house and share it as well. 

**How was training the pup around the other dog(s)?*
- Way easier than training the first dog. They follow the older dog on everything. Dom was trained to go "to his place" when he behaved well to wait for treats and Ben got it from him so did Elena. When people ask me how do I make them sit together and look at the camera the answer is, they copy each other. 

**Potty time, is this synchronized? How did you handle potty training with the other dog(s)?*
- No, not in synch and they share the two UgoDogs. When Ben came to us at 13 weeks I made a big play pen to have him inside with his crate etc and Dom stayed with Ben inside the pen even though he already had access to the entire house. Dom always loved to be close to Ben, I think that is on his personality. I don't think I would've been able to confine Ben to potty training while leaving Dom outside the pen.

I hope that helps! Can't wait to see Paris with a brother or a sister.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Dominic said:


> Hi Damara,
> 
> I'll try to answer you even tho you know I'll say go for it as you see on my Instagram  When other IG friends ask the same question, I see that often takes a little while for the first dog to get used to a new dog and when asked for advice I always say, do not project your feelings, let them figure it out. I love having more than one, their personalities blossom and watching them playing is so rewarding. Besides the vet bills, I can't think about a negative point.
> 
> ...


My answers are pretty much the same as these! Yes, the barking gets worse! Feeding is separate because Riley has meds in his, and if I don't watch Sissy will scarf his down!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dominic said:


> Hi Damara,
> 
> I'll try to answer you even tho you know I'll say go for it as you see on my Instagram  When other IG friends ask the same question, I see that often takes a little while for the first dog to get used to a new dog and when asked for advice I always say, do not project your feelings, let them figure it out. I love having more than one, their personalities blossom and watching them playing is so rewarding. Besides the vet bills, I can't think about a negative point.
> 
> ...


I'm shaking my head Yes to Beatriz answers! We separate at feeding time! The Yorkies would eat the Maltese food! 

It's fun, interesting, more to love, and I don't regret having more than one!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh yayyyyy! I'm so excited to hear that you're thinking of a sibling for Paris! I am soooooo happy with two and Bailey LOVES having a sister...so it was definitely a great decision for us, though it does come with some challenges. I answered your questions below...hope this helps somewhat!


**Paris still has some bad behaviors that we are working on, do you think it is likely that the new pup will pick up these habits eventually?*

Bailey was always a bit of a barker but he would bark at strange noises, people coming over, etc and he’d stop as soon as I’d tell him to. Emma takes barking to a new level though. I think she picked it up from him in the beginning but got much worse. Now they just feed off each other. It is much harder to control it with two. We are working on it but like I said, it’s harder with two. Bailey had a couple of bad behaviors that I had worked really hard on when it was just him, like pulling on a leash and grabbing for treats. I had pretty much trained him out of these behaviors but I’ve noticed they’ve come back now a bit with Emma. Like when we’re walking and Emma gets excited, Bailey will start pulling too. Or if they’re getting treats, Bailey will now star grabbing at treats again, just to get them before Emma does. Gotta keep working on these! 

**how long did it take your dog(s) to welcome the new pup?*

Bailey was a spoiled only child for three years before I got Emma so it took him a while to accept her and learn to share his Mommy. I took the introduction very slow and kept them separated in the beginning. I would say it took about two weeks before he got comfortable around her and started to want to play. 

**I groom at home as most of you know, how is your bathing, brush out and haircut schedule like?*

Bailey is not a malt and I take him to a groomer for regular haircuts so his at-home brushing routine isn’t as demanding as Emma’s is. I usually bathe Emma every week and try to get a quick brushing session in every day, and will clean her face and eyes, etc. I brush both Bailey and Emma’s teeth every night before bed. 

**Do they each have their own areas for feeding? Do they share water bowl?*

They do share water bowls for the most part but I feed them separately. Emma always eats in her pen otherwise she wouldn’t get to eat! Bailey is a chowhound and eats everything in sight…so yeah, Emma has to eat in her pen! LOL. 

**How was training the pup around the other dog(s)?*

I don’t know if my experience is all that typical but I found it to be much easier to train my first dog than the second. It may very well be just the different temperaments, but Bailey is a much, much better trained dog than Emma is. She knows the basic commands like sit, down and stay but I’ll admit that beyond that, I haven’t been as good about training Emma. I did take her to puppy kindergarten which she enjoyed but tried a basic obedience class and she hated it. I keep saying I will try again so I need to get on that! 

**Potty time, is this synchronized? How did you handle potty training with the other dog(s)?*

Bailey and Emma’s potty times are not synchronized at all. He goes outside whereas she is trained to use puppy pads indoors. I started directing her to use the puppy pad from the day I got her at 12 weeks and while she caught on fairly quickly, she became 100% reliable, with no accidents, at around 9 months. It probably would have been a lot quicker if Bailey also used pads.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

*Paris still has some bad behaviors that we are working on, do you think it is likely that the new pup will pick up these habits eventually?
Most likely yes..the baby will follow the sibling just like regular kids

*how long did it take your dog(s) to welcome the new pup?
I would think all dogs are different but Lilly took to Daisy within a day or so.

*I groom at home as most of you know, how is your bathing, brush out and haircut schedule like?
I have two and most times wash together once a week. Expect the time to double or at least they will not be as perfectly groomed as before. I use to comb Lilly 2x a day now they are lucky to get combed once a day. 

*Do they each have their own areas for feeding? Do they share water bowl?
No I feed them together but we play ball for food (this way we get some time before I have to leave for the day) And yes they share a water bowl.

*How was training the pup around the other dog(s)?
The pup will follow and learn from the older one but spending separate time training alone is very important and very hard to do. This takes some getting use to and figuring out a plan. Also I try to walk them separately but not always possible.

*Potty time, is this synchronized? How did you handle potty training with the other dog(s)? 
Mine are pad trained and the 2nd one was way easier than the 1st one. 

Just in general, any stories or experiences you'd like to share with me about your fluffs would be helpful. I want to be sure I'm doing what's right for me as well as Paris.
In general I love having two. I always felt Lilly was not getting enough time with other dogs to play with. Daisy and Lilly play like crazy and always brings laughter to our house. So in this it has brought a richer life to Lilly. Going places is more difficult when taking two. Daisy loves to cuddle, Lilly not so much. All in all very positive for us but you have to look at your life and decide what would be best for you and Paris.

Paris is extremely spoiled! I treat her like a child and hoping she will adjust to the change of having a new sibling.
Maybe this would be like new babies coming into a family. With dogs you can spend time adjusting. Make sure to read up on the best way to introduce them. I kept them apart for a while (turned out to be like a day) and was always sure to monitor their time together in the beginning but really a puppy needs monitoring full time until they learn the rules anyways.


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thank you all so muchfor the rplies, it really is a big help to hear your feedback!*
Cindy* - Sounds like Paris and Lily are similar about the cuddles. Paris doesn't like to cuddle and snuggle, If I lean over to kiss and snuggle her while she's laying, Paris will growl at me lol. She will kiss and love me when she is ready. She's the boss. I know I will have to slowly let Paris feel her way around the new addition. 
*Nida *- I'm starting to wonder if female malts have that stronger than normal barking streak in them. I was so surprised at how much trouble I had/have with Paris barking. The more I read and chat with other owners, I see it's not just her but lots of other female malts have the same habit. Also, just read your horrific story of Bailey being rushed to vet. I was definitely going to check into insurance since others mentioned vet expense.
*Beatriz*- You have helped me with Paris and barking. She has improved as I mentioned but don't think it will ever go away (or become like a normal dog barking lol) but this is something that has concerned me when thinking of getting another puppy. You made me laugh about bathing car wash style because that's what I was thinking of doing. Paris' bath day is Monday and I'm just stuck in that routine and schedule. 

As I start my day and go through my routine with Paris, I ask myself how would I handle this with a new puppy? I imagine having the puppy in it's own area until I take care of Paris' morining grooming. Or may have to be reversed once this becomes reality..take care of the puppy first then tend to Paris. I'm going to look back at all of Paris' vet bills to get a better idea financially and am looking at the akc petplan (even if I don't get the new pup). I know I'd like it to be a female, though not quite certain it will be another Maltese. Paris is bossy, plays rough and needs a sturdy, larger playmate. Shih Tzu is what I'm leaning towards (I gotta get something that can wear bows :thumbsup. I'm doing lots of research and planning ahead, hoping to do this for Spring of 2015.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

With multiple dogs do you get one big bed or do they have separate ones?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> With multiple dogs do you get one big bed or do they have separate ones?



We have over 10 beds around the house for them, they share the beds but still prefer to nap on the couch or in my bed which I'm fine with it.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Since I work during the day and have to leave the fluffs at home alone, I always think that having 2 is perfect as they keep each other company. With that said -- I now have 4.

Three seemed harder because there was always someone left out. Four is better as they can pair off.

*Paris still has some bad behaviors that we are working on, do you think it is likely that the new pup will pick up these habits eventually?

I think this depends on what the bad habits are. With barking, as an example, one fluff doesn't really seem to influence another that much -- at least at my house. Lacie is a barker, BIG TIME. Tilly, who joined us when Lacie was about 18 months, has never been a barker unless there is truly something to bark about. Secret, who was 8 when she joined us, hardly ever barks at all, but Breeze who just joined us in April at age 7 is also a barker, and if Lacie starts barking, Breeze joins right in.

Potty training seems to be the most difficult. Lacie was primarily potty trained to go outside via a doggie door, although she had also been pad trained as a puppy. Tilly followed Lacie and easily learned to go outside, but has not ever really grasped the concept of the pad. Secret was pad trained, but thought that carpet was a pad and Breeze was pad trained. I now find that Lacie seldom goes potty outside anymore and uses the pad because both Secret and Breeze use the pad -- but Tilly continues to go outside.

*how long did it take your dog(s) to welcome the new pup?

Lacie pouted a lot when Tilly joined the family. She didn't want anything to do with Tilly but wasn't mean to her. About 3 weeks after Tilly arrived, I had forgotten something at home and had to go back unexpectedly. The fluffs weren't expecting me and when I opened the door I found them playing together. Lacie looked like I had caught her with her hand in the cookie jar. That was when I knew that they would bond. Lacie has always been able to stop Tilly, when she's tired of playing for example, with a single growl. It's like saying "ENOUGH".

Both Secret and Breeze just walked into the house and were readily accepted by the others. But they weren't puppies when they joined the family and Lacie and Tilly were older too.

*I groom at home as most of you know, how is your bathing, brush out and haircut schedule like?

I groom at home too, and it didn't seem any more difficult with 2 than with 1, but now that I have 4, I find myself doing 2 on Saturday and 2 on Sunday or one each night of the week. I also space out their cutdowns so that Week 1 - Lacie; Week 2 - Tilly, etc.


*Do they each have their own areas for feeding? Do they share water bowl?

All 4 eat in the kitchen with space between their dishes. They know which bowl is theirs and the order that the food is put down. Breeze eats the slowest and I do tend to stand in the kitchen while they're eating so that Tilly doesn't try to steal Breeze's food. It is very difficult to free feed (which I don't do) with more than 1, especially if one is a piggie. Some of the picky eaters (Lacie was one) eat better because of the other fluffs and fear that they might eat her food. We never have any arguments over food.

They have one HUGE water bowl that is communal.


*How was training the pup around the other dog(s)?

I think it's more difficult to train because everyone ones your attention. I end up having to the other fluffs in another room and concentrate on the one I'm trying to train.

*Potty time, is this synchronized? How did you handle potty training with the other dog(s)?

Explained above under habits.


If you travel or like to take fluffs with you while doing errands, etc., it is easier with 1, but very doable with 2.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

As far as beds go -- we have tons in every room. Sometimes the girls pile into 1 bed together -- sometimes they choose a particular bed. None really think of a particular bed as THEIRS, and it isn't off limits to the others. I tried 1 huge bed, but they never took to it.

The one thing is their place -- on my chair 1/2 and ottoman and on my king size bed. Each has her own place to lay/sleep and it isn't good for one of the other fluffs to take that spot. They won't growl, but they will sure stare at me until I notice that someone else is laying in their place and make them move. LOL


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

damara23 said:


> Sooo I'm seriously considering a playmate for Paris. I'm doing a lot of research and planning ahead. I'd like to get your feedback and experience with having two or more dogs. What are your pros and cons on owning two or more?
> 
> Some questions in particular that I have -
> *Paris still has some bad behaviors that we are working on, do you think it is likely that the new pup will pick up these habits eventually?
> ...


I don't remember how long the adjustment took, but it went fine. Puppies are always a lot for an older dog to handle-by older, I mean older than a puppy.

I groom at home-normally they get new topknots and a thurough brushing every other day. I spend 30-45 minutes depending on if we have any matts or not. Most of the time it's really not that bad-we do teeth at that time too. Sometimes I have to do it every day just depending on what they've done to themselves.

Feets are what I hate. Neither of them are nuts about havin their feet done but they have to be trimmed and toe nails have to be trimmed-all three of us hate this and it can take a good 30-45 minutes on it's own.

Full grooming, I take a lot of time on each dog and I normally alternate weeks-but they don't get a full haircut that often, maybe every two months or so?

Bathing is done weeklyand it can take some time-I'm don't have a real time maybe 30 minutes? I don't blow dry though.

Tuck's hair is growing longer on his head and tail, I may have to start grooming him every day. I'm debating on what to do with his coat.

I feed twice a day-they each get their own dish. The food goes down and they know to eat right away. I normally stand nearby and take up the bowls when they are done. Rocky has IBS so he shouldn't be dabbling in Tucker's food anyway. I have a water dish in each one of their crates-they used to have a larger communal one, but since I got them larger crates, they go in there now.

They do need to be separated for training. It's been no good for me to have them both in the same area. One needs to be in another room or a crate or something. 

Potty training Tucker was a breeze, I think he picked it up from Rocky. Rocky was a nightmare. Tucker was potty trained within a week or two-our only issues came when I didn't recignize that he needed to go out. They are now on the same potty schedule.

The cons? Sometimes I don't feel like doing their grooming really. Sometimes I want to be the one to sit on the sofa and watch TV and do nothing but... I have to take care of them both. I still want a little girl so bad-but DH and I had a long talk about this. He wants a larger dog-I argue that I'm the dog lover-we go back and forth. We don't like the same breeds either.

The bottom line is, I always have a favorite. I tend to focus most of my attention on one. I don't mean to-but I do this. Tucker and I are deeply bonded and I don't want to ruin that. I know how I am and for me, I'm probably best suited to one dog.  Even though I want a houseful. I just don't know how to not closely bond with one....and I don't want to leave anyone out in the cold either. This means no third puppy for me anytime soon. That though, is a personality thing.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Pros- lots of fluff love
Cons- vet bills and not enough hands to rub bellies!


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Maltese family of puppy adoptions , as well as rescue adoptions. I have been lucky as with each addition my Maltese accepted, and accommodated each other with one exception that has worked its way out. More work definitely and worry/stress when one becomes ill, but also more love, laughter and joy! And with my rescues an added sense of happiness to be able to provide them with a loving home. I see that you are in New Orleans. I flew there seven years ago to pick up my Bennie from Angie/ Divine Maltese You have a wonderful breeder right next door if you decide to give Paris a friend/ sibling.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

I am also more than interested in this thread as I am thinking of getting another pup next summer when my boy turns 2!  

The only con I am worried about is that Boycie might reject her (it will be a female) because he is clingy and spoiled beyond words.

Oh and one question, sorry if it has been already mentioned or if I am intruding here, but how to walk 2 pups ? Boycie has to inspect everything on our walks, it is sometimes a nightmare


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Fee said:


> I am also more than interested in this thread as I am thinking of getting another pup next summer when my boy turns 2!
> 
> The only con I am worried about is that Boycie might reject her (it will be a female) because he is clingy and spoiled beyond words.
> 
> Oh and one question, sorry if it has been already mentioned or if I am intruding here, but how to walk 2 pups ? Boycie has to inspect everything on our walks, it is sometimes a nightmare


I doubt Boycie will reject the new dog, I work from home and Dominic was a spoiled brat when I got Ben but they love each other and always want to be together. It is SO important to understand that often we do project our own feelings on the dogs, they do not think like we do. Let them figure out their space and everything will be just fine. I can say without doubt that I do not have a favorite dog. I do have a favorite for play time, a favorite snuggle buddy, a favorite shopping buddy but I love them all for who they are and what they bring to our life. 

I do walk the boys using a coupler, they do stop to sniff around together or wait for each other. I do also walk them separate too as Ben likes to walk for 45 minutes and Dom is good to go home after 20 minutes. They have different personalities and you will figure it out with time.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Dominic said:


> I doubt Boycie will reject the new dog, I work from home and Dominic was a spoiled brat when I got Ben but they love each other and always want to be together. It is SO important to understand that often we do project our own feelings on the dogs, they do not think like we do. Let them figure out their space and everything will be just fine. I can say without doubt that I do not have a favorite dog. I do have a favorite for play time, a favorite snuggle buddy, a favorite shopping buddy but I love them all for who they are and what they bring to our life.
> 
> I do walk the boys using a coupler, they do stop to sniff around together or wait for each other. I do also walk them separate too as Ben likes to walk for 45 minutes and Dom is good to go home after 20 minutes. They have different personalities and you will figure it out with time.


I think he will be fine since he does like company, he always wants to stop and meet every dog we walk by  But still I am alert, my main concern is what if I get the pup and Boycie rejects her. Then I really have a problem.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Fee said:


> I think he will be fine since he does like company, he always wants to stop and meet every dog we walk by  But still I am alert, my main concern is what if I get the pup and Boycie rejects her. Then I really have a problem.


I have three dogs, have had two spending 3 weeks with us, then a mom with 2 puppies spending a couple weeks then another mom with 2 puppies spending over 2 weeks. Have never seen a dog rejecting another dog. Do they put each other in place, yes and that is fine. That is my experience, I don't over think and I do believe our attitude has lots to do about how they behave.


----------

